# Any room for an Edge trip?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to get out to the edge or yellow gravel if somebody has the room. Maybe a Grouper blackfin trip? I have a tekota for bottom bumping, torium for jigging, tiagra 30a for whatever baitrunner... etc I can take whats needed. Ill pay my way with fuel and bait, help clean the fish and boat, and do more than my part. I am 15 years old about to be 16, but I'm not wild or anything. I have a lot of bottom fishing experience. I would have to go on a weekend, but I can be at the ramp early as necessary. Thanks,


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck man, I hope you are able to get out. Best of luck.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Josh, I don't have a trip planned but will definetly keep you in mind for future trips..my 2 boys are hit and miss one 19 yrs (works all the time at Peg Legs and one 14 yrs and for some reason I haven't been able to put him on fish when we go...never seems to be the right sea conditions so we just hit the pass with not much success. When I do get off shoreI do pretty well...and the edgerequires some one who is sea worthy and can handle their own...sounds like youcan...glad to take you along if our schedules jive...

Jimmy


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

where do you live? can you go on trips out of destin?

Tim


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Josh, I will shoot you a PM next time we go. Your split of gas would be about $50.

Matt


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

pretty serious arsenel of tackle for a 15 year old!!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Ocean Man.



haworthfloors.com, guess where all of my money goes :doh


----------

